# First paint job in 10 years-ish



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok this is part 2 of a post i made awhile ago:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=44547

This is the end result. Please bare in mind that this seriously is my first in over 10 years, so be critical but be kind, i need input so i can get better from here.

I will explain what i was going for below each pic.









I tried to make him an albino but i think i went a lil overboard with the elf gray.









I like how the gun turned out but looking at it here i should have gone with Burnished Gold instead of Shining Gold, but alas i don't have it. Also you can see here a bit better what i was actually trying to do with the albino, i used elf gray over elf flesh but i got the gray a bit too thick over all 









I went a bit over the top with the shading on his legs, so i know its not the best but i wanted him to look a bit cartoony.









I am actually pretty happy with how the shoulder pad turned out considering the suck-fest it was to do.

Anyway that's it. Any hints, tips, tricks, commentary, questions are welcome.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Not bad, considering it's your first model after 10 years. Yellow and Red are notoriously hard colors to paint. I'm assuming you used a white primer. I don't think the albino thing is working, perhaps it's just the picture. Do a google image search for albino and you'll see they're a little pinkish not sheet white.

I think the armor looks VERY flat. Again, that could just be the picture. You have 3 options here. Highlighting, dry brushing or washes.

There's not enough colors. You have a cool gold chain on his gun and then a tiny little gold on the pack eagle. You need more gold accents to tie it all together. For example the skull and studs on his chest plate. The studs on hi shoulder pad, and the Crux Terminatus on his pack. Also a lone single silver skull on his banner pole doesn't fit in.

Put some wash on the gun (all metals) so they don't look so shiny. Also invest on a 1mm drill for gun barrel. It makes your models look 10x better.

I'm not a huge fan of the red/yellow combo. It reminds me or Ronald McDonald, but that's just me. I like yellow and red, but not on the same model. Essentially you're using 2 primary colors and that's a difficult thing to do unless you're really good.

The "FUBAR" shoulder pad looks good. Good job.

I'm not crazy about the gold base. An extremely simple tech to make your bases look cool without spending a dime is to take a hobby knife and scratch a "+" across the base anywhere. This makes is look like sidewalk/concrete. Then take your sprue and chop it up into little pieces and glue a little bit to the base for some rubble effects.

Keep up the good work, can't wait to see your next one. BTW, how long did it take you to paint this one?


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> Not bad, considering it's your first model after 10 years. Yellow and Red are notoriously hard colors to paint. I'm assuming you used a white primer. I don't think the albino thing is working, perhaps it's just the picture. Do a google image search for albino and you'll see they're a little pinkish not sheet white.


His colors were decided by vote on the first post i made for this guy, so he ended up being an Angry Marine. I personally would not have chosen these colors either as I'm not a big fan of yellow. Yes i did prime him white. I agree that the albino did not end up as i would have liked. I started with Elf Flesh then dry brushed Elf Gray over it. There were a few recesses that wouldn't take the gray mainly his nose, and cheek lines, by the time i got those covered the rest of his head was just gray. 



lav25gunner said:


> I think the armor looks VERY flat. Again, that could just be the picture. You have 3 options here. Highlighting, dry brushing or washes.


Sadly you are right on this one. Its not so bad IRL but it is pretty flat, this happened for 2 reasons: A. I have no idea what color to use to highlight yellow but white and i just didn't want to go there. B. All the reference material i could find for Angry Marines did not really show any highlight or accent color for the yellow so i left it be.



lav25gunner said:


> There's not enough colors. You have a cool gold chain on his gun and then a tiny little gold on the pack eagle. You need more gold accents to tie it all together. For example the skull and studs on his chest plate. The studs on hi shoulder pad, and the Crux Terminatus on his pack. Also a lone single silver skull on his banner pole doesn't fit in.


I agree that there are not enough colors. I did what i could by adding various lights on the power pack and cyber-implants on his head (most of which you cant see in the pics  ).



lav25gunner said:


> Put some wash on the gun (all metals) so they don't look so shiny. Also invest on a 1mm drill for gun barrel. It makes your models look 10x better.


2 awesome tips here thanks. When i paint my WH i will be sure to use them. For this guy though i wanted his gun to be super shiny as most of the Angry Marine guns I saw were.



lav25gunner said:


> The "FUBAR" shoulder pad looks good. Good job.


Thanks! That Pad is the one part of this guy i am really happy with.



lav25gunner said:


> I'm not crazy about the gold base. An extremely simple tech to make your bases look cool without spending a dime is to take a hobby knife and scratch a "+" across the base anywhere. This makes is look like sidewalk/concrete. Then take your sprue and chop it up into little pieces and glue a little bit to the base for some rubble effects.


My only excuse for the base is laziness. It was the last thing i had to do before he was done and i just wanted it out of the way. I keep my sprue around for just such things though .



lav25gunner said:


> Keep up the good work, can't wait to see your next one. BTW, how long did it take you to paint this one?


Total time was about 5 hours, mostly spent on the FUBAR Pad retouching the yellow. My next project is a unit of SW that a pal asked me to paint for him, should be much easier on my nerves than working with all that damn yellow.

Thank you for the insight lav That's exactly the kind of input i need at this point.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome back to painting  I'm also back after a very long break.

Lav said everything there is to say i think, though there's some good tips for painting yellow here: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/239877.page

Also thanks for introducing me to the Angry Marines, has to be the funniest thing to come out of 4chan since...well, ever.


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you Varakir and welcome back to you as well.

As much as i am loathe to admit it that link is going to come in handy. Though i might not be using so much yellow in the future, knowing how to do it properly will help a lot.

I thought the Angry Marines were pretty funny as well. I had not heard of them till i made the first post for this guy asking people how i should paint him.


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

*pretty stoked*

ok so i started painting the SW i mentioned in my post here so i figured since i got one done and im really pleased with him that i would show him off here. This is mini #2 but in my opinion its a giant step forward.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

i would say that the SW is a big improvement from the first marine, good job.
the only thing i can say is that i prefer eye lenses on SW (thats just my opinion though) but the yellow look fine.

keep up the good work:wink:


----------

